# Forenbersicht > Crosstalk >  >  Nach Abitur Windsurfen

## Surfkanone

Hallo zusammen,
ich mache in einem Jahr mein Abitur und plane danach ein oder ein halbes Jahr surfen zu gehen. Ich habe so an Spanien, Frankreich, eventuell auch Griechenland gedacht. Ich mchte mir die Zeit selber finanzieren, also auf in jedem Fall arbeiten. Im Internet habe ich so gut wie keine Informationen gefunden wie man so etwas plant und was man machen kann, deswegen frage ich euch, ob ihr Ideen habt wo und wie ich das realisieren kann
Viele Gre

----------


## tigger1983

Also entweder du sparst dir was an, oder du musst einen Job haben den du online machen kannst. Was alternativ geht sind Saisonjobs als Surflehrer oder Kellner. Dabei bist du dann aber an einen Ort gebunden. Zum Ansparen kannst du bei der Post arbeiten, die suchen immer aushilfen damit deren Stammbelegschaft urlaub machen kann.

----------


## surfer_nrw

Vielleicht ist das ja was: 

https://www.destinet.de/meldungen/me...%BCr-52-wochen

Habe ich zufllig gesehen.

----------


## Surfkanone

Danke fr deine Antwort, habe ich auch schon gesehen, allerdings mchte ich gerne ins Ausland um eine Sprache zu lernen. Ich dachte ich schreibe einfach mal ein paar surfshops an ob die eventuell noch Saisonkrfte brauchen...

----------


## MichaelaU

Ich bin nach dem Abitur fr 9 Monate nach Australien. Gearbeitet habe ich als Diveguide. Natrlich habe ich auch jede Menge Zeit gehabt um zu surfen. Damit ich meinem Vater nachweisen konnts, das ich auch etwas sinnvolles gemacht habe, war ich eingeschrieben bei allensbach-hochschule.de fr ein Fernstudium der Wirtschaftspsychologie. Ein klein bisschen was habe ich sogar dafr gemacht

----------

